# Most Powerful 1.8T?



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive googled a bit but don't see many non stroker cars running more than 390BHP and rarely do you see them above 400ft/lb. Anyone on here know a 1.8 TT with big power ? is it possible to break into 400bhp club on a 1.8 and still have a nice to drive car without huge lag.

thoughts / facts appreciated.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

My own 225 tt is of course the most powerfull ever made an its standard right now 

See 30 year old perf tweaks by dave vizzard to get 400bhp out of a ford pinto 2.0l.

I cant see its impossible to get 500+ out of a 1.8 if you enjoy rebuilding the engine every year.
Torque..even my sucky 1,5 diesel isnt too far off what a 225 TT gives, but its a lot less fun cos nothin much happens above 3000.

Bog standard 225 for me is a lil peaky as it is ,I dont know how you could make it tractable with extra power above 250 ish?


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

716hp for a 1.8 with stage 3 QED AEB Head and a Gidongus Turbo thats a cuple steps up from a Big Ass Turbo, that was at the crank on an engine Dyno.

taken from http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... -on-a-1-8T

Looks like nothing really starts happening until 5k RPM though...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

From someone who has run the same turbo on both 1.8t and now 2.0t configurations I would say that going 2.0 is a really sensible option for anyone who wants 400 plus but I would also say investing in decent valve train is well worth doing to lift the Rev limit. My turbo actually produces too much boost below 5k. Lag isn't the problem - surging is


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Displacement and turbo selection needs to be a good balance to keep the car as a daily.
Surging and choking is a sign that the balance may not be as good as it could be.
Steve


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Have a look at this car...

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=333455


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

MrQaud said:


> Have a look at this car...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=333455


OP is looking at 1.8s i believe and Steves car is a 2.0L
Steve


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this car...
> ...


Sorry, never noticed that...  
Any excuse for me to have another look at that car  and I missed out on buying bargain of the century [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

MrQaud said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > MrQaud said:
> ...


It went bang straight away, was a lucky escape methinks


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Jamman

thanks for that, it's really cheered me up as I also thought it was the bargain of the century, now I don't feel so bad.....


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Jamman, do you know the cause? I remember reading a while ago the gearbox was struggling with the power wasnt it?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

MrQaud said:


> Have a look at this car...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=333455


i had to check the date for that post wasn't 1st April  Did that really go for 6k, surely a wind up?

I can remember having a long hard think about buying it when it was around 10k


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The thing to do with the car at that price would have been to break it, as it was I remember Neil C (who tried to sell
it ) telling me to drive it was a horrible experience.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Back in the days of the V8 being the DTM weapon, didn't Audi say they were seeing 400 reliable hp out of the 1.8T on the dyno? Did they ever release any details of how, what, etc?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy John said:


> Back in the days of the V8 being the DTM weapon, didn't Audi say they were seeing 400 reliable hp out of the 1.8T on the dyno? Did they ever release any details of how, what, etc?


You can get 400 out of a 1.8t very easily it just won't be that usable on the real world all top end.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

jamman said:


> The thing to do with the car at that price would have been to break it, as it was I remember Neil C (who tried to sell
> it ) telling me to drive it was a horrible experience.


You're making me REALLY happy now :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Displacement and turbo selection needs to be a good balance to keep the car as a daily.
> Surging and choking is a sign that the balance may not be as good as it could be.
> Steve


In my case thr turbo didn't surge as a 1.8 as the spool was slower - as soon as changed to 2.0 it made boost so much earlier (decat also adds to the issue)
Anyway it's still bloody quick ha ha


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

my 1.8t has 400bhp and was my daily for some time, now just a evening and weekend toy.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > The thing to do with the car at that price would have been to break it, as it was I remember Neil C (who tried to sell
> ...


I feel a bit better about missing out now (been kicking myself ever since it sold)... Shame for the new owner though!


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

turbo87 said:


> my 1.8t has 400bhp and was my daily for some time, now just a evening and weekend toy.


Wak's is running 450 brake and it's been his daily since he bought it. It drives beautifully.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Serendipitous said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> > my 1.8t has 400bhp and was my daily for some time, now just a evening and weekend toy.
> ...


Until you wanna change gear.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > turbo87 said:
> ...


Below the belt Steve, but PMSL


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > turbo87 said:
> ...


Says Steve "mycarsalwaysinbitsbecausemeandmytunerdon'tknowourarsesfromourelbows " Collier


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Serendipitous said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> > my 1.8t has 400bhp and was my daily for some time, now just a evening and weekend toy.
> ...


He wasn't running anywhere near that on the RR day - didn't even break 400.

Don't argue its a stunning car - but 450bhp it's not


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can't remember what Steve did at the RR, oh that's right issues didn't run....

Repeat each year every year .....


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > turbo87 said:
> ...


Oh I see - you somehow know what Wak has done to his car since then? 
I do.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> Can't remember what Steve did at the RR, oh that's right issues didn't run....
> 
> Repeat each year every year .....


I did run and probably made better numbers in my diesel than you did in ya BT monsta.. :roll: 
My TT wasn't there cos I had my new gearbox to fit.. :-*

A couple of us in the broken box club now.
Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > turbo87 said:
> ...


Always good to focus on the worst case and not the usual. 

430 at the RR two years running and 430 at another RR a week later. In my opinion it's good enough pedigree to say it's over 400 most of the time.

And tweaked some more recently so hoping for more next time we have another go.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Serendipitous said:


> Oh I see - you somehow know what Wak has done to his car since then?
> I do.


I don't know how that sounded in your head when you were typing that out but it sounds a bit ridiculous. Do you want a prize for being up waks arse ?

So wak has upgraded his car, I am very pleased for him. Probably in response to not making 400 at the last RR day.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wak said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't running anywhere near that on the RR day - didn't even break 400.
> ...


Same rollers, same day - that's all I am sayin. 
Wasn't 450bhp that's all I said - and it wasn't !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't remember what Steve did at the RR, oh that's right issues didn't run....
> ...


Truth hurts Mr Ego don't throw ya toys out the cot.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see - you somehow know what Wak has done to his car since then?
> ...


Well I think, in light of your post, it's probably wiser for me to be more cautious about how I post things. The sense of being a part of a communion who share a common enthusiasm is lost when you feel a need to down grade someone else's vehicle.. 
It's clear that your need to denigrate someone elses car, says much more about you, than your own car. That's sad.
I hope you manage to get to grips with those insecurities somehow.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Serendipitous said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Serendipitous said:
> ...


I think there is a difference between "putting someone down" and stating facts??? ( for the record i wasnt there so dont know the facts  ) its just how i read the comments above, not as a put down.


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

this thread makes me sad... my previous fun car was a first gen 3000gt VR4, where 450 WHP was considered stage 1, which translates to close to 600 CHP. 500-600 WHP builds were not uncommon at all, with record timeslips cracking 8's... I miss that platform.

Apples and oranges though.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Serendipitous said:


> Well I think, in light of your post, it's probably wiser for me to be more cautious about how I post things. The sense of being a part of a communion who share a common enthusiasm is lost when you feel a need to down grade someone else's vehicle..
> It's clear that your need to denigrate someone elses car, says much more about you, than your own car. That's sad.
> I hope you manage to get to grips with those insecurities somehow.


Omg you are so right, I just thought If I got you to admit that waks car was not 450 bhp then I would feel better about my own miserable existence. For some reason I just feel the need to belittle other people and that helps me to boost my own self esteem.

Try again Freud - I am sunning myself in Mexico having a lovely day by the pool browsing the forum on wi fi. I thought I would interact on this post (cos I do love TT's) and I just thought I would correct the mis information on your post - not even wak hasn't claimed 450 bhp. I am a scientist by profession and data is actually important when you make claims - so I referred to the most recent/accurate data I was aware of - merely to provide a factual reference and not because of some desire to be a twat. Don't give up your day job to be a shrink


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

You're missing the point mate. I shared something and the response was - "I'm up Wak's arse." The response could have been, " Oh that sounds interesting Serendipitous. What's he done?"
But instead, I was responded to with SHIT. 
It doesn't bother me in the sense that I haven't yet fully understood that when I say something on here, I have to account for the idea I'm saying something to someone who can't separate the function of the forum, from their own pathological crap. 
I just need to be more mindful about that. 
That there are children with powerful cars on here and so be very careful. I loose sight of that.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Whatever, you are boring me now. Go back to talking up waks car and adding on bhp's to make yourself sound more interesting.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

crono35 said:


> this thread makes me sad... my previous fun car was a first gen 3000gt VR4, where 450 WHP was considered stage 1, which translates to close to 600 CHP. 500-600 WHP builds were not uncommon at all, with record timeslips cracking 8's... I miss that platform.
> 
> Apples and oranges though.


Any pics of your 3000 gt?


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the thoughts and the good banter :-D

V6RUL usually is on the receiving end hehe. I had mine on the dyno and it broke 450 and 400 ft/lb and im not using a gt30. info to follow for y'all to ponder (im not entirely convinced the dyno reading is true)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Displacement and turbo selection needs to be a good balance to keep the car as a daily.
> ...


Go for a 4" anti surge compressor cover, that"ll do the trick!


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think, in light of your post, it's probably wiser for me to be more cautious about how I post things. The sense of being a part of a communion who share a common enthusiasm is lost when you feel a need to down grade someone else's vehicle..
> ...


Anyway Matt how's the TT? Still ok as last time I see you, you and lee having issues with ecu hope you've solved the software issues. Rich


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't remember what Steve did at the RR, oh that's right issues didn't run....
> ...


Hope the gearbox going ok? Hope all is well too rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I am a scientist by profession and data is actually important when you make claims - so I referred to the most recent/accurate data I was aware of - merely to provide a factual reference


Didn't read the rest of the thread then? viewtopic.php?p=4296674#p4296674

Its a shame your not using the roller accuracy to consider that your car may be higher than what you put out which I think it should be.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Has there been a sale on handbags this week? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

richyboy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Yep, all is good and the TT is on the rollers in the morning.
New gearbox is better than OEM but hope it's capeable of current power levels.
Steve


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay gents lets bring this back to the topic 

There are 1.8ts out there pushing past the 400bhp mark used as dailys. Who has the most powerful one id say post up dyno print outs. Having said that, this will open a can of worms such as questioning the accuracy of the dyno etc.

I personally have never experienced a 2.0L stroker setup and its something i would like to drive on the road to see how different the drivability is. I have read loads about the 2.0L stroker setup and sometimes think I should have gone for it.

Gathered from this thread all of us who have gone big turbo even if its 1.8t or 2.0 stroker have encountered issues and lets not leave out the 3.2 guys 8)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

So will we get to see some Dyno results tomorrow steve? Be interested to see the power curve for your bt monster!


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

ill put my dyno plot on tomorrow - brand new dyno dyanmics rollers


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Matt B said:


> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread makes me sad... my previous fun car was a first gen 3000gt VR4, where 450 WHP was considered stage 1, which translates to close to 600 CHP. 500-600 WHP builds were not uncommon at all, with record timeslips cracking 8's... I miss that platform.
> ...


none of it running :lol:

Honestly it had so many issues that it sat for way longer than it was driven. Engine itself was actually ok, but it had a stuck caliper and a looseness in the steering that made it annoying to drive. Started pulling it apart to do a 15g upgrade, ended up moving before I could complete it, and parted it out.

I still have a full 2nd gen front end complete with carbon hood, and a tanabe catback exhaust as well as some other various bits that never sold off. Keeping an open mind, seen a few good examples around here. We have far too many ferraris, R35s, and other supercars where I live. Huge influx of Chinese with more money than common sense. It would be nice to have something that would give them a run for their money and cost less than their down payment (although I doubt any of them financed their cars).


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> So will we get to see some Dyno results tomorrow steve? Be interested to see the power curve for your bt monster!


Not sure how far she is going to be pushed as the visit is to check A/F, injectors, timing and EGTs and how they are interacting with each other. I will see if anything is worth posting up.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > So will we get to see some Dyno results tomorrow steve? Be interested to see the power curve for your bt monster!
> ...


It won't be as per the norm.

EGTs will be sky high anywhere near full boost and that's if Autograph have remembered how to read them properly, maybe Lee should go down there and give them some expert advice. :wink:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

In keeping with your "warts and all" reporting a Dyno graph of any sort would be nice, even if it shows half boost upto red line that will still give an indication of power to come


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> In keeping with your "warts and all" reporting a Dyno graph of any sort would be nice, even if it shows half boost upto red line that will still give an indication of power to come


You might bet a blurry shot of a liquid gauge from a few years ago

Power to come..... You seen when the build started ?

If you look up "Folly" in the dictionary you will find a pic of Steve's car.

Yes I am a little harsh but I have a good memory of Steve spouting of about his car and belittling everyone elses efforts most have left now but I'm still about to give him a gentle nudge as is MattB :wink: :lol:

Chicken Feed Steve Chicken Feed :wink:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah It has been going on for a while, and I do get the impression it will always be ran at 60-80%, but it would be nice to see what all that money can buy. Even if he never runs it at full power, we still need to know what full power is.

With regards to EGTS causing an issue, is Steve running WMI? Seems like a cheap way to keep temps down..... but that's just woth my limited knowledge of course [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Yeah It has been going on for a while, and I do get the impression it will always be ran at 60-80%, but it would be nice to see what all that money can buy. Even if he never runs it at full power, we still need to know what full power is.
> 
> With regards to EGTS causing an issue, is Steve running WMI? Seems like a cheap way to keep temps down..... but that's just woth my limited knowledge of course [smiley=book2.gif]


We been suggesting WMI for ages but it takes Steve and Autograph a while to catch up so expect to see it in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> but it would be nice to see what all that money can buy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

A waste of money then :lol: 
What's the point if you can never run at full power and always running into issues :?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice to read a good willy waving thread.

Strange how none of the few female members of the forum have bothered to post.........

Reminds me of the joke
how do I make my ***** 2 foot long?

fold it in half.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've added a post to my blog, but maxed out traction on the rollers I'm afraid..  
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I've added a post to my blog, but maxed out traction on the rollers I'm afraid..
> Steve


I win the bet :wink: More excuses :roll:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

How do they manage to dyno 1000bhp+ rwd cars if yours looses traction???


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> How do they manage to dyno 1000bhp+ rwd cars if yours loses traction???


Daniel I'm sure Steve will be along with excuse number 3635357. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > How do they manage to dyno 1000bhp+ rwd cars if yours loses traction???
> ...


Well..I tried..
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

What Dyno will you try next? Gotta be a 800 bhp rated one out there you can get on and lay down a solid set of figures?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> What Dyno will you try next? Gotta be a 800 bhp rated one out there you can get on and lay down a solid set of figures?


Awesome GTi can strap the car down better when going for BHP numbers but the point of the rollers yesterday was primerilly to gather data for Unitronic as they want to see if their 1000cc injector software is adjusting correctly.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > What Dyno will you try next? Gotta be a 800 bhp rated one out there you can get on and lay down a solid set of figures?
> ...


And was that a successful test at the 1.2 bar?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Unitronic wanted to specifically see cam timing as I'm running normally aspirated cams and they want to be sure that adjustment is ok, which they are, within a few degrees of optimum.
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve/Vspurs old car died?? Any details on what happened???


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Hark said:


> Steve/Vspurs old car died?? Any details on what happened???


+1. Asked earlier in the thread but think it may not want to be divulged?


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

my dyno graph GTX2867



would be good to see how it compares against other 1.8T. Apparently its a brand new dyno dynamics rolling road. I've run some logs and MAF readings support power reading by the dyno.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

skydive999 said:


> my dyno graph GTX2867
> 
> 
> 
> would be good to see how it compares against other 1.8T. Apparently its a brand new dyno dynamics rolling road. I've run some logs and MAF readings support power reading by the dyno.


What MAF are you using?


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

i think its rs4 / 4.2v8 scaled 25%


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im running a S4 MAF on mine. Who mapped your car?


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hardware by Crisp Tuning (950bhp Skyline, 650bhp mr2 turbo, 330bhp R1 turbo, toyota cressida show car) really knows custom projects.
Software by Rick @ unicorn Motor developments - really knows his way around OEM software


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any pics of your manifold? 
What A/R is your turbo ? Internal or external gate?


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

skydive999 said:


> Hardware by Crisp Tuning (950bhp Skyline, 650bhp mr2 turbo, 330bhp R1 turbo, toyota cressida show car) really knows custom projects.
> Software by Rick @ unicorn Motor developments - really knows his way around OEM software


So its all bespoke or is anything from a "kit"? lol I miss my mr2 turbo


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

hi matt - ive got custom inlet and exhaust manifolds - Nortech exhaust manifold he makes these for badger5 / TSR. Inlet is custom made by CRISP tuning - totally reworked piping with custom plenum and big throttle.

Turbo compressor side a/r is .60 and turbine a/r is.64 on external gate, its a turbosmart jobbie cant remember size but i know its not the smallest one. ive never been in a fast tt or s3 only comparison is 570bhp GTR but that was a lag monster. i never knew messing about with the missus TT would yield such fun results. best thing is that i can stick it in one of the switchable maps and you would hardly know your sat on so much more power.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

skydive999 said:


> my dyno graph GTX2867
> 
> 
> 
> would be good to see how it compares against other 1.8T. Apparently its a brand new dyno dynamics rolling road. I've run some logs and MAF readings support power reading by the dyno.


Er, any reason why it says "Audi A3 8P 1.6D" at the top of the graph? Impressive figures if it is!!!


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> skydive999 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardware by Crisp Tuning (950bhp Skyline, 650bhp mr2 turbo, 330bhp R1 turbo, toyota cressida show car) really knows custom projects.
> ...


i just gave CRISP a set of requirements and some cash and said do you what you can within the budget. i have seen the nortech exhaust manifold and my 630cc injectors in some kits.


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah 1.6D ripped it up! haha i wonder if it would be possible to get that from a 1.6D. i feel next project coming on.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

skydive999 said:


> hi matt - ive got custom inlet and exhaust manifolds - Nortech exhaust manifold he makes these for badger5 / TSR. Inlet is custom made by CRISP tuning - totally reworked piping with custom plenum and big throttle.
> 
> Turbo compressor side a/r is .60 and turbine a/r is.64 on external gate, its a turbosmart jobbie cant remember size but i know its not the smallest one. ive never been in a fast tt or s3 only comparison is 570bhp GTR but that was a lag monster. i never knew messing about with the missus TT would yield such fun results. best thing is that i can stick it in one of the switchable maps and you would hardly know your sat on so much more power.


do you know what boost you are running? you have meth injection?

The figures are impressive, I have contemplated a change to a GTX series turbo and those figures are much higher than i would have expected from a GT28 sized turbo on a 1.8 unless you have a huge amount of boost/timing. 
Where are you based - north west?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Its pretty impressive but you got to be running well over 2 bar of boost to get 486bhp from a 1.8 , I didn't think a gtx2867 would be appropriate for that level..but I guess if its totally maxed out... 

Like Matt says what timing and at the top and WI to help?

Any Engine bay shots with the custom manifold and larger throttle body and the boost profile, you have it very linear and just builds and builds to a strong peak.

I'd only suggest that you are missing some midrange torque in favour of top end power, you should be able to run more boost an get to around 280 ft lbs at 3500 rpm and still avoid surge ( maybe more with your custom inlet manifold) and then build from 4500 rpm to a peak.


----------



## skydive999 (Jul 6, 2010)

ill get a mini build thread together with more info asap. wmi is onboard of course. 1.8bar with 2bar peak in 6th uphill. thanksfor input wak, chat over with Rick when I'm next on rollers. im getting a couple more refinements done.


----------

